# Requesting items from Club Members



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just as a point of clarification... Our club rules say that we do NOT sell plants to one another. We give them to each other at club meetings. Other items can be sold or given away.

RULES FOR APC- state that there is to be NO BEGGING for items. That also includes items from club members. You need to come to the meetings and as people *or use the club's broadcast email* if you would like to request items from others such as shrimps, ferts, equipment. If you are selling equipment you need to use the FOR SALE forum and put in title LOCAL PICK-UP. If you are a member you also have been given an DFWAPC members list and so you can contact people directly.

It may seem silly to make this distinction but APC members have been given infractions for begging for items on this forum. Since we use this forum for our club we need to make sure we don't do that. We have our broadcast email just for such purposes. When other APC members see DFWAPC members begging/asking for free stuff from others it is against the rules of APC and we don't want to do that as a club. Don't be surprised if you receive a pm asking you NOT to beg for stuff on APC.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't received a DFWAPC members list, how can I obtain one?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have not been given a list or told where I can find the list. Not selling items or not begging is a good thing for this forum. When I get items that I have extras I want to give them to people who give to me and this forum is great for this. I am a rookie but feel like the people in this club are there to help me and I appreciate it. Just like last meeting, I learned a lot not just from the presentation but also by other club members sharing, Thank you APC.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can email Mike Cameron. He's the treasurer of the club and has the list. PM him here or go here, hit his name and email him.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/officers.html


----------

